# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبذة عن الدكتور / محمد عثمان شبير .

## أبو الحارث البقمي

نبذة عن : 
الدكتور / محمد عثمان طاهر شبير 
دكتوراه في الشريعة - فقه مقارن 
معلومات شخصية :
الاسم الكامل:الأستاذ الدكتور محمد عثمان طاهر اشبير.
الرتبة الأكاديمية: أستاذ.
القسم العلمي: الفقه و أصوله.
الكلية: الشريعة.
تاريخ الميلاد ومكانه:1949م ،خانيونس.
الجنسية: أردنية .
المؤهلات العلمية :
أعلى درجة علمية: دكتوراه.
التخصص: فقه مقارن.
لغة الدراسة: اللغة العربية.
المؤسسة التي أصدرت الدرجة: جامعة الأزهر، كلية الشريعة و القانون.
تاريخ الحصول على الدرجة: 26/2/1980م.
عنوان أطروحة الدكتوراه: الإمام يوسف بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي وأثره في الفقه الإسلامي.
عنوان أطروحة الماجستير: جريمة القذف في الفقه الإسلامي.
الخبرة التدريسية ( ابدأ بالوظيفة الحالية ) : 
أستاذ جامعة قطر 2000م ـــــــــ
أستاذ الجامعة الأردنية 1990م. 2000م.
أستاذ مساعد جامعة الكويت 1982م. 1990م.
أستاذ مساعد جامعة الملك سعود 1980م. 1982م.
مدرس الكلية العربية- الأردن 1975م. 1978م.
مدرس وزارة التربية- الأردن 1973م. 1975م.
العضوية في اللجان و الهيئات العلمية : 
عضو اللجنة العلمية للموسوعة الفقهية التي تشرف عليها وزراة الأوقاف الكويتية.
عضو جمعية العلوم الطبية الإسلامية المنبثقة عن نقابة الأطباء الأردنية.
الخبرات العلمية من أكاديمية و إدارية : 
رئيس قسم التربية الإسلامية بالكلية العربية في الأردن في الفترة ما بين 1975م- 1978م.
صدور قرار رئيس الجامعة الأردنية بتعييني رئيساً لقسم الفقه و التشريع اعتباراً من 3/9/1994م.
الإنتاج العلمي(بحوث ، كتب ، مساهمات في كتب، مقالات) : 
البحوث المنشورة في مجلات علمية محكمة :
بيت المقدس وما حولـه، خصائصه العامة وأحكامه الفقهية. مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية ، جامعة الكويت، العدد السادس، ديسمبر، 1986م.
الاستعانة بغير المسلمين في الجهاد الإسلامي. مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية جامعة الكويت، العدد السابع، إبريل 1987م.
أحكام جراحة التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت ، العدد التاسع ، ديسمبر 1987م.
عقد بيع المزايدة بين الشريعة و القانون، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت ، العدد (11) ، أغسطس 1988م.
الزكاة ورعاية الحاجات الأساسية الخاصة ،مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت ،العدد(14) ، أغسطس 1989م.
مدى تأثير الديون الاستثمارية و الإسكانية المؤجلة في تحديد وعاء الزكاة ، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت، العدد (16)، مارس 1990م.
نقل الزكاة من موطنها الزكوي، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت العدد(17)، يونيو 1990م.
خيار النقد وتطبيقاته في معاملات المصارف الإسلامية، مجلة الشريعة والقانون ، جامعة الإمارات العربية، العدد السابع ، نوفمبر 1993م.
مبدأ التمليك ومدى اعتباره في صرف الزكاة ، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية جامعة الكويت، العدد (22) مايو 1994م.
استثمار أموال الزكاة "رؤية فقهية معاصرة" مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية، المجلد الحادي و العشرون (أ) العدد (5) 1994م.
منع المدين من السفر في الفقه الإسلامي. مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية – المجلد الثاني و العشرون (أ) العدد الثاني 1995م.
الزكاة و الضرائب في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، جامعة الكويت العدد (29) أغسطس 1996م.
صيانة الأعيان المؤجرة وتطبيقاتها لدى المصارف الإسلامية – مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية، المجلد (23) عدد (1) "الشريعة و القانون" 1996م.
صيانة المديونيات ومعالجتها من التعثر في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة الشريعة و القانون ، جامعة الإمارات العربية (العدد العاشر) نوفمبر 1996م.
الاستعمال ومدى اعتباره في إعفاء الذهب و الفضة من الزكاة، مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية ، المجلد (24) عدد (2) "الشريعة و القانون" 1996م.
زكاة الأصول الاستثمارية الثابتة، مجلة مؤتة للبحوث و الدراسات، جامعة مؤتة، العدد الثامن، المجلد الثالث عشر، 1998م.
حدود العدل بين الأولاد في العطاء ومعالجة الجور فيه في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية، المجلد (24)، العدد(1 ) "الشريعة والقانون" 1997م.
مبدأ تفريق الصفقة في المعاملات وتطبيقاته المعاصرة، مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية، المجلد (25)العدد(2) "الشريعة و القانون"، 1998م.
صبغ الشعر في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة دراسات، الجامعة الأردنية،المجلد  (25)العدد(2) "الشريعة و القانون" ، 1998م.
النجاسات المختلطة بالأعلاف و أثرها في المنتوجات الحيوانية، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية، الكويت العدد(43) ديسمبر 2000م.
ضوابط التداوي بالرقى و التمائم في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلة الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الكويت. العدد (47) ديسمبر، 2001م.
أحكام الأسرى في الفقه الإسلامي، مجلس النشر العلمي، الكويت(أجيز للنشر).
حجية الحكم التحكيمي في الفقه الإسلامي (معروض للنشر)
السحب على المكشوف و الأحكام المتعلقة به في الفقه الإسلامي(معروض للنشر). 
الكتب المطبوعة :
أحكام الخراج في الفقه الإسلامي، طبع في ألما نيا، نشر دار الرقم بالكويت 1986م.
زكاة حلي الذهب و الفضة والمجوهرات، مكتبة الفلاح، الكويت، 1986م.
بيت المقدس وما حولـه، خصائصه العامة وأحكامه الفقهية، مكتبة الفلاح الكويت، صدرت منه طبعتان: الأولى في سنة 1987م، و الـثانية في 1989م.
أحـكام جراحة التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي، مـكتبة الفلاح، الـكويت، 1989م.
حكم الصـلح مع الـيهود، مؤسسة الـرياضي لـلـطباعة، الـكـويت، 1983م.
صراعنا مع اليهود في ضوء السياسة الشرعية. مكتبة الفلاح، الكويت، 1987م.
مخاطر الوجود اليهودي على الأمة الإسلامية. صدرت منه طبعتان: مكتبة المنار الإسلامية ،الكويت، 1990م. - دار النفائس ،الأردن، 1993م.
المعاملات المالية المعاصرة في الفقه الإسلامي. دار النفائس ،الأردن، 1996م. وهو كتاب مقرر في الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة وجامعة قطر، كلية الشريعة وغيرهما.
تكوين الملكة الفقهية، سلسلة كتاب الأمة، وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية دولة قطر، رقم (72)، رجب 1420هـ/أكتوبر 1999م.
القواعد الكلية و الضوابط الفقهية في الشريعة الإسلامية ، دار الفرقان، الأردن، عمان/ ط1/2000م.
الإمام يوسف بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي و أثره في الفقه الإسلامي، دار الفرقان، الأردن ، عمان / ط1/ 2001م.
الشيخ علي الخفيف، الفقيه المجدد وآراؤه في المعاملات المالية المعاصرة،دار القلم، دمشق، ط1، 2002م.
المساهمة في كتاب أو موسوعة علمية :
المساهمة في الموسوعة الفقهية التي تشرف عليها وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية بكتابة المصطلحات التالية: جزية، خراج، عشر، كفاية.
المساهمة في موسوعة الكويت العلمية للأطفال التي تشرف عليها مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي بكتابة المصطلحات التالية: إحرام،اعتكاف.
المساهمة في كتاب مسائل في الفقه المقارن الذي يدرس في الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة وغيرها. نشر في الأردن،دار النفائس، 1996م.
المساهمة في إعداد مقررات جامعة القدس المفتوحة بكتابة المقررات التالية: * مادة: فقه العبادات(1) الصيام. * مادة: فقه العبادات(2) الزكاة. * مادة: فقه المعاملات(1) السلم، الاستصناع، الرهن، الوكالة. * مادة: فقه المعاملات (2) الشركة، والمزارعة و المساقاة، وإحياء الموات.
المساهمة في إعداد كتب مناهج وزارة التربية والتعليم في الأردن: * الفقه وأصوله للصف الأول الثانوي الشرعي، الزكاة. * دليل المعلم لكتاب الفقه وأصوله للصف الأول الثانوي الشرعي. * العلوم الإسلامية للصف الثاني الثانوي الأدبي، علم الفقه الإسلامي. * دليل المعلم لكتاب العلوم الإسلامية للصف الثاني الثانوي الأدبي.
المساهمة في إعداد كتاب:(قضايا طبية معاصرة في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية) الذي نشرته جمعية العلوم الطبية الإسلامية المنبثقة عن نقابة الأطباء، المجلد الأول و المجلد الثاني.
المساهمة في كتاب:(بحوث فقهية في قضايا اقتصادية معاصرة) دار النفائس،الأردن،  1998م.
المساهمة في كتاب:(حقوق الإنسان، محور مقاصد الشريعة) سلسة كتاب الأمة عدد، (87) محرم 1423هـ/مارس/2002م.
مقالات في مجلات و صحف :
حكم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية، صحيفة اللواء الأسبوعية، الأردن.
موقف الإسلام من الأمراض الوراثية، مجلة الحكمة، بريطانيا، ليدز.
ضوابط الاقتراض في الشريعة الإسلامية، صحيفة الوطن، الدوحة.
الندوات و المؤتمرات العلمية :
مؤتمر الزكاة الأول، بيت الزكاة،الكويت، 30/4/1984م.
ندوة بداية الحياة الإنسانية و نهايتها في المفهوم الإسلامي، المنظمة الإسلامية الطبية، الكويت، 15/1/1985م.
ندوة الرؤية الإسلامية لبعض الممارسات الطبية، المنظمة الإسلامية الطبية،الكويت، 18/4/1987م.
الندوة الأولى لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الهيئة الشرعية العالمية للزكاة، القاهرة، 25/10/1988م.
الندوة العلمية الخامسة لمجمع الفقه الإسلامي، الكويت، 10/12/1988م.
ندوة الأهلية و المواقيت و التقنيات الفلكية، النادي العلمي ومؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي، الكويت, 27/2/1989م.
ندوة الزكاة: واقع وطموحات، المركز الثقافي الإسلامي، إربد، الأردن، 21/3/1989م.
الندوة الثانية لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الهيئة الشرعية العالمية، الكويت، 14/6/1989م.
المؤتمر الأول، شهادات الاستثمار، جمعية إحياء التراث الإسلامي، الكويت،18/10/1989م.
ندوة الإسلام والمشكلات الطبية المعاصرة، المنظمة الإسلامية الطبية، الكويت 24/10/1989م
الندوة الفقهية الثانية لبيت التمويل الكويتي، الكويت، 28/5/1990م.
الندوة الثالثة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الهيئة الشرعية العالمية للزكاة، الكويت 2/12/1992م.
الندوة الاقتصادية، اللجنة الاستشارية العليا للعمل على تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، الكويت، 6/2/1993م.
الندوة الفقهية الثالثة لبيت التمويل الكويتي، الكويت، 27/4/1993م.
الندوة الرابعة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الهيئة الشرعية العالمية، البحرين، 29/3/1994م.
مؤتمر المستجدات الفقهية لمعاملات البنوك الإسلامية، المركز الثقافي الإسلامي، كلية الشريعة، الأردن، 2/5/1994م.
الندوة الخامسة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، بيروت، 18/4/1995م.
الندوة السادسة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الشارقة، 2/4/1996م.
الندوة السابعة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الكويت، 29/4/1997م.
ندوة" الاستنساخ" المستشفى الإسلامي، الأردن، 1998م.
مؤتمر المستجدات الفقهية، استحالة النجاسات و أثرها في حل الأشياء وطهارتها، جامعة الزرقاء الأهلية،الأردن، 1998م.
الندوة التاسعة لقضايا الزكاة المعاصرة، الأردن، 26/4/1999م.
مؤتمر تدريس علوم الفقه، جامعة الزرقاء الأهلية، الأردن، 1999م.
مؤتمر دور المؤسسات المصرفية الإسلامية في الاستثمار و التنمية، جامعة الشارقة، الإمارات العربية المتحدة، 7/5/2002م.
الرسائل التي أشرف عليها :
أحكام التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة ماجستير.
الحقوق المالية للمرأة في الفقه الإسلامي و قوانين الأحوال الشخصية، رسالة ماجستير.
الأحكام السياسية للأقليات المسلمة في الفقه الإسلامي، الجامعة الأردنية،كلية الشريعة،1995، رسالة ماجستير.
مسئولية الطبيب الجنائية في الشريعة الإسلامية، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، 1995م، رسالة ماجستير.
عقد التأمين في الشريعة الإسلامية، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، 1995 م، رسالة ماجستير.
حكم إخراج القيمة في الواجبات المالية العينية في الشريعة الإسلامية، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، 1996، رسالة ماجستير.
أثر الفسق في الأحكام الفقهية الشرعية، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، 1996م، رسالة ماجستير.
بيع الوفاء في الفقه الإسلامي، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة دكتوراه.
منهج الإسلام في مكافحة الجريمة، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة دكتوراه.
مقاصد الشريعة عند ابن تيمية، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة دكتوراه.
الإضافة في العقود(دراسة مقارنة) ، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة ماجستير.
المقاصة في الفقه الإسلامي وتطبيقاتها المعاصرة، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة ماجستير.
السياسة الشرعية في الحكم و الاقتصاد عند ابن خلدون، الجامعة الأردنية، كلية الشريعة، رسالة دكتوراه.
قول الصحابي وأثره في الفقه الإسلامي جامعة بيروت الإسلامية، رسالة دكتوراه.
المواد التي تم تدريسها خلال العمل الجامعي :
الوصية و الوقف، لطلبة الحقوق بجامعة الكويت.
الميراث، لطلبة الحقوق بجامعة الكويت.
الأحوال الشخصية، لطلبة الحقوق بجامعة الكويت.
الثقافة الإسلامية لطلبة جامعة الملك سعود، و جامعة الكويت، وجامعة قطر.
الموارد المالية في الإسلام لطلبة كلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
تفسير آيات الأحكام لطلبة كلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
شرح أحاديث الأحكام لطلبة كلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
القضاء و الدعوى و الإثبات لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
شرح أحاديث الأحكام لطلبة الدراسات العليا بجامعة الملك سعود.
دراسات فقهية مقارنة لطلبة الدراسات العليا بجامعة الملك سعود.
نظام الإسلام لطلبة الجامعة الأردنية.
فقه العبادات لطلبة الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية.
فقه المعاملات المالية لطلبة الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية.
الفقه المقارن لطلبة الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية.
المعاملات المالية المعاصرة لطلبة الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية.
القواعد الفقهية لطلبة الشريعة بالجامعة الأردنية.
الأحوال الشخصية لطلبة الدراسات العليا، الجامعة الأردنية. 
النظام المالي في الإسلام لطلبة الدراسات العليا، الجامعة الأردنية.
صكوك و توثيقات لطلبة الدراسات العليا، الجامعة الأردنية.
دراسات فقهية مقارنة لطلبة الدراسات العليا، الدكتوراه، الجامعة الأردنية.
علم أصول الفقه لطلبة الجامعة الأردنية.
طرق الإثبات لطلبة الدراسات العليا الجامعة الأردنية.
الشركة في الفقه الإسلامي لطلبة الدراسات العليا، الدكتوراه، الجامعة الأردنية.
منهج البحث في الفقه و الأصول لطلبة الدراسات العليا الجامعة الأردنية.
المعاملات المالية في الفقه الإسلامي لطلبة الدراسات العليا الجامعة الأردنية.
مقدمة في المال و الملكية و العقد، لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
البيوع لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
عقود المنافع والعمل لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
الحوالة و الكفالة لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
قضايا فقهية معاصرة لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
فقه الأسرة"الزواج" لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
فرق النكاح لطلبة الشريعة بجامعة قطر.
مهمات استشارية :
تعديل صيغ بعض العقود التي تجريها المصارف الإسلامية: كصيغة المرابحة للآمر بالشراء، و المشاركة المتناقصة، و السلم و الاستصناع وغير ذلك.
تعديل صيغ المشاركة المتناقصة في مجال الإسكان لدى بعض المؤسسات و الشركات مثل : مؤسسات الإسكان و النقابات المهنية.
تعديل صيغ التأمين التي تجريها شركات التأمين الإسلامية.
تعديل صيغ الاستثمار في السوق المالي وبخاصة الاستثمار في بيع العملات المالية و المعادن الثمينة وشرائها.
تعديل دليل الإرشادات لمحاسبة زكاة الشركات الصادرة عن بيت الزكاة، الكويت.
تنسيق برامج ودورات تدريبية للعاملين في البنوك مما تقوم به المؤسسات المصرفية.

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

ومن كتبه الرائعة "المعاملات المالية معاصرة" وقد نصحنا به شيخنا يوسف الشبيلي حفظه الله

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

ومن كتبه الرائعة كذلك :

الملكة الفقهية 
التكييف الفقهي

----------


## أبو القاسم

خان يونس مدينة رائعة في فلسطين..فهو فلسطيني وليس أردنيا يا أخي..
والشيخ أعرفه وجلست معه وعائلة شبير من فلسطين(تصغير شبر)

----------


## علي ونيس

أستاذنا الدكتور محمد عثمان شبير ذو خلق كريم وسجايا طيبة يحليها لين عريكة وهدوء طبع وتمهل في البحث واستقصاء يفقده كثير من الباحثين في زماننا، وقد درسني في الجامعة، وفي دروس نظمتها في بعض المساجد ، وحصلت منه على شهادة بتقدير ممتاز في دراسة كتابه " المعاملات المالية المعاصرة"، وقدم لبعض بحوثي المطبوعة تواضعا منه وتفضلا، وكلفني ببعض الأمور التي تتصل بعمله، فوجدت فيه خير أستاذ وخير مرب وخير عالم، وكان آخر لقاءاتي به في القاهرة في مؤتمر الزكاة، وقد اتصل بي بنفسه كرما منه وأدبا ليخبرني أنه في مصر، ليس لحاجة وإنما للقاء والسلام، أشهد الله اني أحبه فيه، وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا يوم القيامة في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

أبالقاسم هذا ما وجدته في موقع عائلته !
الشيخ علي ونيس جزاك الله خيراً وأباالقاسم على الإطلاله ...

----------


## رأفت عاطف عيايدة

السلام عليكم ... يا اخوة لو تكرمتوا ممكن تزويدي بكتاب موقف الاسلام من الامراض الوراثية للدكتور محمد شبير

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*نفعنا الله تعالى بعلمه*

----------

